# Old big Tricycle. Need help identfying it. (not a bike hehe)



## baskingcroc (Jan 2, 2009)

I have had a tricycle i bought for 50 bucks from a yard sale about 10 years ago I never used it but it has just been sitting in my garage. So around my neighborhood there are these bike clubs that ride around all day in these old bikes. Some of these guys like to put sound systems on their tricycles and I thought one of them might be interested. So I told one of the members if he was interested in buying it, I asked for 150 dollars and he said sure hell look at it because he needs put put a sound system on another bike.

So I took it out from under tons of junk in my garage today. I started looking at it closely and realized that this thing is pretty damn old and probably worth more than what I asked. But I need help identifying it.

Here are some of the details I hope some of you guys can help me know what it is. It has Sears badges all over it. It says "Sturmey archer" around the handlebars. Says "Made in England" On the rubber handlebars themselves."Exel Raceur" on the metal that has the front brake pads(?)
And a "Fullerton" Bicycle license. Fullerton california? I'm in Los Angeles.

Heres a real bad cell phone pic I took, I'll put some better ones later or tomorrow.


----------



## HowieBikeman (Jan 3, 2009)

It's apparently a bike sold by Sears with a Sturmey Archer 3-speed gear hub. It could be one of two: (1) a 3-wheel adult trike that Sears sold as a new complete unit ,or (2) a Sears brand bike that was converted into an adult 3-wheeler. We sold many conversion kits in the late 1950's and throughout the 1960's that could be retro fitted onto a 2-wheel bike by simply adding an additional front wheel. Some of the brands of the conversion kits were Ret Bar, Matthews, and there were others. Sharper and more detailed pics will help with the identification.
Cheers, www.HowieBikeMan.com


----------



## baskingcroc (Jan 3, 2009)

Better pictures. 

Let me know if you want pictures of other parts of the trike.


----------



## baskingcroc (Jan 3, 2009)




----------



## baskingcroc (Jan 3, 2009)




----------



## HowieBikeman (Jan 4, 2009)

*Sears Brand Adult 3-Wheeler (Tricycle)*

I can't say with 100% accuracy, but I would bet 8 to 10 that the trike pictured was sold by Sears as an Adult 3-Wheeler (not a 2-wheel bike that was converted). The very close matching paint color of the bike frame & the tricycle unit in the rear is what I am basing my opinion on. The Adult Trike could have been produced for Sears by one of several American manufacturers (i.e. Huffy, AMF, Chain Bike, Stelber, etc). The bike does not look like a Murray who was a major supplier to Sears. The twist grip control on the handlebar is from Sturmey Archer in England.
I hope this helps.
Cheers, www.HowieBikeMan.com
PS: The 8 to 10 bet is; 8 spoke nipples to 10 Torrington spokes-(old falily joke)


----------



## baskingcroc (Jan 4, 2009)

So just an old generic (excuse my language) trike huh? Should I let it go for 150?


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jan 4, 2009)

*3wheeler*

YOU say when you seen how old it looked you felt that it was worth more then $150.00.Sometime that is not the case,i would take the $150.00 in a heartbeat


----------



## HowieBikeman (Jan 4, 2009)

HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> YOU say when you seen how old it looked you felt that it was worth more then $150.00.Sometime that is not the case,i would take the $150.00 in a heartbeat




I agree 100% with HigginsForever; $150.00 is the high side of the price range so if you are not going to ride the trike, take the $150.00 and let the buyer enjoy the ride.
www.HowieBikeMan.com


----------



## Junker (Oct 1, 2009)

*my sears trike*

holy crap I have the same exact trike, but had bought it completely stripped.  I bought it at a swapmeet in NJ.  Guy was asking 30, offered 20 and took it home.  It was nothing but bare frame, handlebars, fork, pedals, cranks and main drive with chain to rear axle.  I had gotten for free some old bmx 20" mag wheels for the rear and a random 24" wheel for the front.  Rigged up a front brake and added some grips from walmart.  Painted it flatblack, added a milk crate to replace what would of been a fancy chrome basket.  Saw somebody riding the same trike completely stock very clean and in amazing condition.  We matched up mine and his and found out it was sometype of sears, looks just like this one.  Mine had no stickers or tags or anything.   Wanna see Pics??


----------



## Junker (Oct 1, 2009)

*sears trike pics*

you can tell they are the same by the shape of the downtubes.  pretty sweet!


----------



## 30thtbird (Oct 1, 2009)

It's a Huffy built bike sold by Sears.  With the stick on type headbadge, I would say it's a 72 or newer. Kenny.


----------



## Junker (Oct 3, 2009)

*sears trike*

also if anyone knows exactly what model this is, and could possibly know where i can get headtube bearings and bottom bracket bearings?? cranks are a little sloppy as well as the stem and headset.  I'm not looking for an original restore job, even if i can order bearings that are the same size diameter and width.  thanks


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Oct 3, 2009)

I am pretty sure that the bearings for that will be pretty common.  They should be the same as what would have been on the bike that the trike was made from, A bike shop should have them if not, then maybe someone here will.


----------



## Junker (Oct 4, 2009)

sweet, yea i was afraid of takikng things apart too much...and being screwed with no way to fix it...


----------

